# Tranfering video from the DVR????



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

I was wondering if there was a way to download the video from the DVR for watching on a laptop or DVD player. I notice theres a USB port on the front but it doesnt respond to my jump drive. I also notice that it has an IDE hard drive from another member's picture. Can you slap it into a PC as a secondary drive? Thanks.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

vettegofast said:


> I was wondering if there was a way to download the video from the DVR for watching on a laptop or DVD player. I notice theres a USB port on the front but it doesnt respond to my jump drive. I also notice that it has an IDE hard drive from another member's picture. Can you slap it into a PC as a secondary drive? Thanks.


No there is currently no way to get the content off the machine. As for the drive if you don't want to use it in the R15 then yes it's just a standard IDE drive.


----------



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh so maybe you can use a PC to get the vids off of it? Sure i still want to use it in the DVR. I see some guys actually upgrade theirs to a larger one.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Nope... the hard drive is encrypted. You won't be able to read any of the video content from the drive when it is ina PC.


This particular DVR model, doesn't have an upgrade path. So you can't just drop a new larger drive in them to make them record more.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

The only way is connect the A/V outputs to your VCR, DVD Recorder, or Video Capture Card on your PC.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Also, you do NOT want to take the drive out of an R15 and put it in a Windows computer. Windows will write files to it that could destroy the drive.

There is another thread, with a lot of information in it about the hard drive, the operating system, and file structure. Check it out, I think it is "For those who want to know"

Carl


----------



## MikeE (Mar 22, 2006)

As suggested...you can get a video capture device and an editing program and capture to your PC's hard drive (if your laptop is "man-enough" to handle the capture and software) via the video out (RCAs) on your receiver. If it's chocked full of commercials you can edit those out and save the final project as a DV AVI or MPEG or whatever your laptop will handle....or burn the whole thing to a DVD if you have that capability. You can even (should you want) to save it as an iPod file (waaay smaller file) and view it on an iPod or perhaps view it on your laptop with the proper software. That would be a smaller picture on replay but still gets the job done.

Just a thought......


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Capture cards work great. I have a Pinnacle capture card and software and a ATI all in wonder capture card. Oddly enough I find that the ATI card works better with the pinnacle capture program (the only downside is you lose the CC). The Pinnacle card seem to pick up alot of noise and the ATI software only seems to lose frames and has poor capture quality. Not sure why the using different software gets better quality but it does.


----------



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

I have a capture card at work. I was looking for something a bit quicker than just playing the vid back and taking up my PC and R15 for hours at a time. Thanks guys.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

Tying up the DVR is what I also find to be the annoying part out recording to DVD/VCR from A/V out.

What I would like to see is DVRs that have a dedicated recording A/V out.

It would work like this. You would connect the A/V in of your VCR/DVD Recorder to the "Recording A/V Out" on the DVR, and your TV would connect to the "TV A/V Out" When it came to playing back a show you would have the choice of outputing the show to TV Out or Recording Out. If you choose to use the Recordin g Out, you would still be able to record shows using the DVR, or watch live tv, or maybe even play back another previously recorded show if the DVR CPU has the power to process all that at one time.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Or how about a DVR with a DVD built in. If only someone would come up with that.


----------



## flynlr (Jan 21, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Or how about a DVR with a DVD built in. If only someone would come up with that.


MPAA among others would just love that feature. :lol:


----------



## pentium101 (Nov 19, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Or how about a DVR with a DVD built in. If only someone would come up with that.


I believe that someone already has. 

Check out the Pioneer DVR57 / DVR-57H All-In-One DVD Recorder + 120GB TiVo® Series2 Digital Video Recorder.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

pentium101 said:


> I believe that someone already has.
> 
> Check out the Pioneer DVR57 / DVR-57H All-In-One DVD Recorder + 120GB TiVo® Series2 Digital Video Recorder.


Wow, will that work a standard Directv receiver?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes it will.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Didn't Humax have one of these out a while ago?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

They still do, according to their website.


----------



## MKNY (May 14, 2006)

"Wow, will that work a standard Directv receiver?"



Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes it will.


Do you mean it will show the program guide etc?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The "TiVo Service" (which you would pay the $13+ a month for) that comes with that unit, provides all the guide information.

What it does, it talks to your DirecTV reciever, and tell it to change channel.

It is not an integrated DirecTV/TiVo product.


----------

